# Grassy weed?



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

I seem to have large patches of this throughout the yard with fescue. Individually are very fine, and pulls up very easily in large clumps.

I was originally thinking it was wild Bermuda, but I'm not so sure since no rhizomes or stolens that I can find...

Any thoughts?











Sample growing in a mulch bed nearby the problem areas


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

looks like it could be bentgrass. Have any pics of the actual areas in your lawn?


----------



## JQuinn (Aug 24, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> looks like it could be bentgrass. Have any pics of the actual areas in your lawn?


Thanks for the tip on bentgrass! I think you are completely correct. (Not near the lawn to post additional pics right now)

But after some short research, i'm 99% confident it is creeping bentgrass. Some helpful references I found;

https://apps.extension.umn.edu/garden/diagnose/weed/grass/creepingbentgrass.html

https://u.osu.edu/athleticfieldmanagement/2017/04/06/selective-creeping-bentgrass-control/






Seems like Tenacity is the best approach for control/kill...but will take multiple applications, potentially over multiple seasons.

Thanks again for the pointer!


----------

